# How do I SAFELY move an empty aquarium?



## MNEELY (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm buying an 125 on Craigslist that is empty and want to protect it during the move. Is it OK to just secure it in the bed of my truck or should i put plywood beneath it for support? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't think plywood would be completely necessary, but it wouldn't hurt if you've got a spare piece lying around. it would probably do fine if you doubled up a large comforter underneath it to support it and disperse it's weight

how far do you have to go with it?

securing it down might be tricky; I wouldn't use ratchet straps, since those tend to put more pull on them than you actually think. I'd use some regular rope, and put a towel between it and the tank where ever it comes in contact with it, and of coarse between the tank and anywhere it might be setting against the bed sides (like the front)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Done this many times.You want to stuff the interior with either blankets or pillows as it will shield it a good bit.Wrap the outside where the rope will be tied over it,and do try to keep it from sliding about.Drive carefully and avoid as many bumps as possible.Good luck.


----------



## MNEELY (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for the input. I never would have thought of using the blankets to either cushion the ride or support the insides. 

Can I bounce something else off of you?

Once I get the new tank home and start the set-up, my plan was to leave my fish in my current tank and start taking water from it during water changes to add to the new tank and introduce "good" bacteria in it while it's going through it's cycle. I 'm hoping that after a month of weekly water changes it should make a pretty easy transition for my my fish. Does this sound like a good plan?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you're using just a pickup it's better to force the tank to one side and tie it down so it won't move. Place cushioning between the tank and whatever surface it touches. Only needed it for the wheel well when I moved my 125. Nothing required underneath unless you think you'll hit some hard bumps.

Using old water from your other tank will help, but you'd be better to use that as something extra. The main thing you'll want is old/used filter media, gravel, ornaments...anything that has bacteria attached to it. The water will help a little, just not as much as the other type of items.

What type/brand of filter are you going with?


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

If you start putting your old water into the new tank don't forget that you are also going to need something else in the new tank to keep the bacteria alive. If they don't have any ammonia to eat they will die. I would add 1 flake or fish food per day to the tank in addition to the water. Also, when you get the new tank and first put the old water in change one of the filter medias in your old tank and put that in the new tank too.


----------



## condiman (Jan 28, 2009)

If you have a long box just put thick blankets or cardboard down for padding and then just shut the tail gate. If you have a short box just leave the tail gate down and strap it in along with padding on the bottom.


----------



## MNEELY (Nov 25, 2010)

I got it home OK and will be setting it up this weekend. The seller had a Emperor 400 that he threw in with the aquarium, so I going to try running it along with my Fluval 405 canister filter since it's free. Will this be OK or should I get another Fluval?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

MNEELY said:


> I got it home OK and will be setting it up this weekend. The seller had a Emperor 400 that he threw in with the aquarium, so I going to try running it along with my Fluval 405 canister filter since it's free. Will this be OK or should I get another Fluval?


If I read the specs for both of them right, they are both under-rated for your tank size. Generally, you want something at least rated for double your tank size. Both of those filters combined may do you for a while, but personally believe you should be looking to go larger. I'd be looking to an Eheim 2080/2180, Fluval FX5, or a wet/dry. With larger tanks comes large prices for support items. Gravel/substrate, filtration, heaters, etc....all seem more than double the price of your average tank.


----------



## MNEELY (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow, the FX5 is a heckuva filter! My wife's gonna kill me but I'm watching a bid on eBay right now (shhhh!). Maybe I didn't think this through enough. I currently have a 200 watt Marineland Stealth heater (rated for 55 gallons) so if I get their 300 watt heater (rated for 100 gallons) will that be sufficient to maintain the water temperature?


----------

